# Sail Number Size and Placement



## Sabreman

I've finally decided to do the Maryland Governor's Cup this year. I received a sail number and the rules say that I have to place it on both sides of each sail. Before I go through all the trouble of unbending the sails, laying laying them out, and adding the numbers, is there another alternative that's allowable? I've seen some boats in this race that put their numbers on the port & starboard lifelines. I don't plan to race much (this race, once a year?) so I'd hate to go through all the trouble for a one shot....

I searched the forums, but couldn't find anything related to number size (lots of other stuff, though....).


----------



## Spiritman

Sabreman,

I don't know about putting numbers on the lifelines, but as to size and placement on the sails:


----------



## Jeff_H

I assume that you went through the CBYRA to get US Sailing sail numbers assigned. Those numbers are technically called Offshore Handicap Sail Numbers. There is a prescribed set of requirements for size and placement and for which sails require numbers and which do not. The US sailing site says "For offshore boats handicap racing it is required that U.S. racing yachts carry US SAILING numbers on mainsails, spinnakers and each overlapping headsail having a luff perpendicular exceeding 130% of the base of the foretriangle. "Offshore" sail numbers may be required in any race that is not a one-design race." 

There is a prescribed size relative to the luff of the mainsail and I was not able to find that on line. Any sail maker should be able to tell you the correct size for your boat. 

Jeff


----------



## Sabreman

Jeff - Yes, I got the numbers from CBYRA and went to the US Sailing site and saw the statement that you quoted. I also downloaded the rules and for my boat they should be 18". I'm just wondering if I ca display the numbers port & starboard along the lifelines - I've seen it before and wonder if there is an alternative. I think that I'll contact the race organizers.


----------



## NOLAsailing

It's highly unlikely that will be acceptable. The point of the numbers is to identify your boat, particularly at the start and the finish. Numbers on the lifelines will be harder (impossible) to read at a crowded start and could well give you an advantage if you're OCS. If I was the race PRO I would not allow it.

Does your boat have any numbers on the sail? Often the sails list the hull number with your boat's make/model insignia. If so, just modify your PHRF certificate and register with the hull number, rather than those issued through USSA.

I have my hull number on my sails. In the photo below (yes, I'm in the back of this pack but I beat both of these boats during this regatta  ), you'll notice my boat and the boat with the red chute both have the hull number displayed. The middle boat, another J/30, uses a USSA number.


----------



## Jeff_H

US Sailing requires numbers that can be read when the sails are down for offshore races. As far as I know, they are not allowed to be used at other times. 

Jeff


----------



## maxmunger

CBYRA and PHRF have a whole new set of minimum boat reqquirements for bay races this year. They are ocean requirements on the bay. Must be a bunch of new lawyers on the bay. 
Go to PHRF site for the (4P) list.

Most infrequent raacers only have numbers on the mainsail. Note in that one picture none of the spinnakers have numbers!

When you check in or finish just make sure your mainsail (numbers) are highly visible.


----------



## blt2ski

For my gennekar, I took it to North who made my sails, a few days later, granted $100 out of my pocket later, the numbers were on it. For my main and 142, I need to replace these, so I am not too worried about those being numbered as of yet. But will have the numbers put on when I get new ones. 

Of shore races, from the few I have seen, have numbers on the life lines and sails. but then not having done one of these, that may be that race requirement only etc. I could see in those cases, having numbers or some ID visable in more ways than one in case of a major catastrophe.

Marty


----------



## Sabreman

Thanks all - you've answered my question. I'll put my number on the Main and maybe the jib. All that's on the main now is the Sabre 398 insignia.


----------



## maxmunger

You can get the numbers at bacon Assoc for about $2.00 each and put them on yourself!


----------



## Sabreman

max - Thanks! I was going to go to Sailrite in Annapolis. They want $4.50 for 18"


----------



## paulk

A sharpie or paint can also work. Draw or trace the outlines carefully first, of course. Be sure not to put the numbers back to back, no matter how you do them. Unless you're something like 888, overlapping the two sets will make reading either of them next to impossible.


----------



## CBinRI

I have a question about sail numbers on a smaller jib. My regular jib has my number on it but I have a 105 jib with no number on it. My understanding is that anything under 130 doesn't have to have a number (as long as the main does). Am I correct?


----------



## blt2ski

That sounds correct, as local NW puget sound is similar. I am thinking 120, but it could be a 132, ie cod 3 and smaller sized jibs.

Marty


----------



## CBinRI

blt2ski said:


> That sounds correct, as local NW puget sound is similar. I am thinking 120, but it could be a 132, ie cod 3 and smaller sized jibs.
> 
> Marty


Thanks. And sorry for the hijack.


----------

